# Umbau ARCTIC Liquid Freezer II 280



## Rumpelgollum (21. November 2020)

Moin.

Hatvon Euch schon mal einer die Aio zerlegt? 
Explizit geht es um die Anschlüsse an der Pumpe /Kühlblock. Ich will der Gerät als Pumpe für einen Custom loop verwenden.
Das Bild ist ein Produktbild

Danke und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. November 2020)

Vorweg ... ich habe diese im Speziellen noch nicht zerlegt, aber eventuell einen einfacheren Vorschlag. Anstatt sich darüber Gedanken zu machen wie man da andere Anschlüsse dran bekommt würde ich mir den Weg über die Schläuche ebnen, denn das ist einfacher zu realisieren.


----------



## Rumpelgollum (22. November 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort.
Das ist meine Rückfallebene.  Auf dem Eingang soll der AGB angeordnet werden. Das Ganze in ein Röhrenradio, da würde mich die separate Pumpe stören.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (23. November 2020)

Also ist Optik eh egal, weil man den Inhalt nicht sieht? Über welche Größe von Röhrenradio reden wir denn hier, das du keinen Platz für eine "seperate" Pumpe hättest? So eine Alphacool Eisbear (Solo) hätte sogar einen AGB integriert, ist ziemlich kompakt und hätte dann auch die Standartanschlussgröße gleich mit dabei.


----------



## Rumpelgollum (25. November 2020)

Der Eisbär passt mir von der Optik her nicht. Das Ganze soll auf dem Chassis vom vom Radio sitzen und der AGB RAI-R10 soll rund und beleuchtet sein - Quasi wie eine Röhre aussehen. Die Skala wird gegen getöntes Acryl ausgetauscht, so das man von außen den beleuchten AGB sieht. Anstelle das Lautsprechers kommt ein 180er Radi rein.
Das Chassis reicht gerade für ein Mini-Itx Brett. Neben dem Chassis sollen NT und SSD sitzen.


----------

